# Simple Chisel Rack



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I made this a while back, just wanted to share in case someone was looking for ideas on how to store chisels. Nothing special, just dimensional lumber with a sliding Dovetail joint. I applied homemade Danish oil to finish it.


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I have some other ideas that I can adapt from your picture.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. Keeps them safe from dings and things. I like it.


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

yes i think i will Steal this idea!!!!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice job! I like your solution.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I made one out of MDF like that bit without the base back in the 90ies. Still use it today, on second set of chisels.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

